
Excessive brain activity linked to a shorter life - jiux
https://www.washingtonpost.com/science/2019/10/16/excessive-brain-activity-linked-shorter-life/
======
phasnox
I wonder if this could be related purely to stress.

People with more brain activity tend to have more stressful lives, as they
also tend to move upward the social economic hierarchy. Empirically speaking.

